# Anyone with intermittent connectivity issues with ThermoWorks Smoke?



## miatawnt2b (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a ThermoWorks Smoke unit that I've had some trouble with intermittently loosing connectivity. Sometimes the receiver and the transmitter loose connection, and will not resync. I've tried turning off/on, going through the sync procedure, etc. They just refuse to connect even though they may be right next to each other. The only way to get them to link up again is to pull the batteries out of both units for 5 min, put the batteries back in and they will begin to work again. 

I've sent the unit to ThermoWorks and they didn't find any issues, so they sent it back to me. So just yesterday it happened again. I created a couple videos showing the problem.


As you can see the units do not link up, and the units themselves appear to be healthy with battery as the low indicators are not on.

Just wondered if anyone has similar issues with their products. I am more than frustrated at this thing as it's frankly completely unreliable.

-J


----------



## dr k (Dec 11, 2017)

Try a new set of batteries in the transmitter and receiver. Sometimes there's an anomaly where the voltage on a DC meter shows more than adequate voltage but mah may be poor. It's worth a try. At least you have video to send Thermoworks if it's not the batteries. Did they give you a case number or contact so you can stick with the same CSR till they remedy the problem?
-Kurt


----------



## miatawnt2b (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes, I have been in contact with them and they have decided to sent me a new unit. Super happy about that. I just wondered if anyone else here had this issue.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 11, 2017)

And here, I just ordered one for myself.  Hope it behaves.......


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2017)

Mine has been very reliable.
I found that if you lay the transmitter flat, that it will transmit farther.
For some reason if you stand it up or attach it with the magnet to a vertical surface it won't transmit as far.
Al


----------

